# BattleField 2 Clubhouse



## BloodTotal (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the BattleField 2 Clubhouse!

BattleField 2 is a hardcore present time, war simulation game, in which you are the soldier. This game is awesome!!!

Pick up your assault rifle, and sign up!

Make sure to put in your user name and either your BF2tracker.com user, or your BF2s.com user!

Current Members: 15


BloodTotal 







http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=107848548
http://bf2s.com/player/107848548/


Megatron: sgtsixpack






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=47072977
http://bf2s.com/player/47072977/


GLD






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=43982472
http://bf2s.com/player/43982472/


Grings: Gringinald






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=59977318
http://bf2s.com/player/59977318/


Bassmasta: eternityinexcess






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=77703876
http://bf2s.com/player/77703876/



pt: pv007






http://www.playonteam.net/e107_plugi...p?pid=91971159



JousteR: [S:S]Joust






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=43787832&bfmodid=0
http://bf2s.com/player/43787832/



DR.Death: death4000






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=71768132
http://bf2s.com/player/71768132/



ShadowFold: ShadoWv3






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=88939090
http://bf2s.com/player/88939090/



Craigleberry: drunkbugger






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=93552753
http://bf2s.com/player/93552753/



watts289: Lern2snipe5446






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=71176507
http://bf2s.com/player/71176507/



suraswami: Manidhan_sura






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=69463612
http://bf2s.com/player/69463612/



xXxJiggabobxXx: Br4dZ






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_buddylist.php
http://bf2s.com/player/64978443/



p3n1x420: p3n1x






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=43392804
http://bf2s.com/player/43392804/



jonnyferrari






http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=117075127
http://bf2s.com/player/117075127/


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2007)

fix your url tags


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 21, 2007)

> fix your url tags



No need to get picky. I missed one / on the [/url]


----------



## Grings (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, i havent played all that much recently, but hey, im here
http://bf2s.com/player/59977318/


----------



## bassmasta (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm eternityinexcess, but you have to wait untill I can find a new disk >.> bloodtotal hasn't given me his yet, and it's been like three weeks.


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

i love this game aswell
i play on v1.0, and i love driving the cobra (not shooting) and using the medic as mec (ak47 ftw)

name is pt007


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 23, 2007)

pt you should get some points in there, if I were you I would have sold my account ages ago


----------



## JousteR (Dec 23, 2007)

Not played in a very very long time...
Bf2

http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=43787832&bfmodid=0

Also my bf2142 account..


http://bf2142tracker.com/bf2142_userprofile.php?pid=81678986&bfmodid=0


Note:No purple hearts either..


----------



## GLD (Dec 23, 2007)

pt said:


> i love this game aswell
> i play on v1.0, and i love driving the cobra (not shooting) and using the medic as mec (ak47 ftw)
> 
> name is pt007



v1.0, Why so outdated?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

GLD said:


> v1.0, Why so outdated?



it's *cof* free *cof* 
how do i post my points, and why should i sell it


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 23, 2007)

> it's *cof* free *cof*
> how do i post my points, and why should i sell it



you get points for playing online, so either go to bf2tracker.com, or bf2s.com and search yourself. It only works with official servers though


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 23, 2007)

http://bf2s.com/player/71768132/ there is my stats


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have got it but it seems my username with most of the points on it is hacked or something and keeps crashing the game?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

BloodTotal said:


> you get points for playing online, so either go to bf2tracker.com, or bf2s.com and search yourself. It only works with official servers though



i don't play in official servers, and i rarely play in only one server, so i'm ranked in a multitude of servers 

ps: it's pt007


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 23, 2007)

lol then its not going to work. The rank system only works on official servers, I would serioulsly suggest buying this with your next purchase of anything of newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130174


----------



## GLD (Dec 24, 2007)

pt said:


> it's *cof* free *cof*



I had a feeling that was the case. :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2007)

BloodTotal said:


> lol then its not going to work. The rank system only works on official servers, I would serioulsly suggest buying this with your next purchase of anything of newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130174



see my country, no newegg for me, here it's 30€ 

and pls use this image for me


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 24, 2007)

Lets make a day when we meet up on BF2, hows the 28th at anytime, from 5:00pm GMT to 5:00am GMT?


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok so tomorrow ill be looking for you guys on bf2tracker, my Xfire is BloodTotal


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 28, 2007)

My username is Shagleberry on bf2


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 29, 2007)

> My username is Shagleberry on bf2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2007)

http://bf2s.com/player/88939090/ 

Thats me... I stopped playing awile ago and let my friend have my account. I see he has been sucking with it...


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 29, 2007)

when I will have some spare time I will be making a BattleField Sig. So far my idea is to have an explosion, and Sick Glowing BattleField 2 text with peices and chunks of blown up vehicles!

also if we get more than 10 club members then I am going to alter the layout of the OP, I think it would be best to have a short layout and not pages of scrolling.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 29, 2007)

My username is shaggleberry and my other one is drunkbugger


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2007)

just pwned 50 guys in a single game of 10/15min with this puppy in single fire most of the time





what's your top 4 favourite weapons?

mine:
SVD
AK-101
L85A1
G36C


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2007)

pt said:


> what's your top 4 favourite weapons?
> 
> mine:
> SVD
> ...



US-Medic M16
Medic Unlock- L8
SpecOps Unlock- G36C(?)
Medic Unlock- G3 w/e


----------



## pt (Dec 30, 2007)

found this on one of the servers i go to:
http://www.playonteam.net/e107_plugins/bf2statistics/player.php?pid=91971159


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 2, 2008)

managed to make a sig..................

I failed, its not what I want it to be.. ill post it up!







I will make a new one soon

FIXED






FIXED AGAIN






ANDA WAN MORE TIME


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2008)

2nd gets my vote
3rd seems too normal
1st seems 2142 clubsig


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the 3rd one the most


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill make a really good one, like those that you think were payed a hella lot of money for.

those were just test runs!


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 2, 2008)

wtf I try to play some BF2 today and it says my cd key in not valid, reinstalled it - took 3 hours with the whole collection. Starting game.... Login Successful... YES IT WORKS NOW, dam that what totally random (not valid cd key)


----------



## watts289 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lern2snipe5446

http://bf2s.com/player/71176507/


----------



## suraswami (Jan 2, 2008)

Manidhan_sura

http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=69463612


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Jan 4, 2008)

Br4dZ (1st acc)

http://bf2s.com/player/64978443/

Or xXxJiggabobxXx (2nd acc)

http://bf2s.com/player/111833441/

But I suck at infantry, I'm a helicopter pilot/gunner =]

Do you accept helicopter guys into tha clizzub? =D

[xfire] xxxjiggabobxxx


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 4, 2008)

> Do you accept helicopter guys into tha clizzub? =D



everybody is welcome to the clubizzle fo real.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2008)

I havent played BF2 in FOREVER! Anyone want to log on and play with me? Add me on Xfire if you or PM me!


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG lol check this out http://bf2s.com/player/121170020/


----------



## p3n1x420 (Jan 4, 2008)

im in  CLAN NUNYA FTW!!! www.nunya-clan.com
http://bf2player.com/index.php?page=stats&search=1&searchtype=bf2&account=43392804


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2008)

BloodTotal said:


> OMG lol check this out http://bf2s.com/player/121170020/



damn, imagine if it was really her


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 5, 2008)

I normaly play on internode or gamearena coz I live in Oz went on there this morning and got owned I am not very good at this game but I try


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 5, 2008)

> damn, imagine if it was really her


lol

im still loving that she is a spetz, - russian army chick girls :drool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve6KkoXyucM


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Jan 5, 2008)

Paris Hilton along with all the other guys from USA in the top 10 hacked the leaderboards, they don't really belong there.

Check their stats, all kills and deaths are the same.

I won't be playing BF2 for a while now.. cos my PC isn't with me anymore.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 5, 2008)

if anyone wants to have their own pic up on the OP, for example me I switched my pic to a spetz. So if you want go to www.bf2s.com and search for someone with a pic you like or go to http://static.bf2s.com/game-images/soldiers/0_0_0.jpg and switch the last three numbers around, 0_0_5 is an antitank, 0_6_4 is a sniper.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got the game, It is amazing, I cant belive the level of gaming you have to have to play it, communication is key in this game and i love it 
Well I play either spec op, sniper or medic most of the time. Only joined yesterday.

How do you unlock weapons like the sa80 or barret sniper rifle?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 8, 2008)

When you get good at this game its like a drug, you just cant stop playing it.


----------



## GLeN (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you all ever wanna play in a game? like a get together?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 8, 2008)

Ive tried it, but no one really came, we can try it again, lets just put our x-fires our there. Mine  is BloodTotal (very hard to guess, isn't it)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 8, 2008)

mines in my sig, ShadowV3


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 9, 2008)

What server do you wanna meet on?


----------



## p3n1x420 (Jan 9, 2008)

NUNYA! server  its really fast, and based out of San Jose California

8.6.9.100, theres always population in the evenings, and durin the day, all the kiddies are at school or us adults are at work.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 9, 2008)

> NUNYA! server  its really fast, and based out of San Jose California
> 
> 8.6.9.100, theres always population in the evenings, and durin the day, all the kiddies are at school or us adults are at work.



Sure. But we still need some communication methods, battlefield2tracker.com you can track people, same with xfire. 

did TPU ever have a BattleField 2 clubhouse before this one, maybe one that was deleted?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 11, 2008)

This game looks horrible in widescreen, my eyes were hurting after 5 minutes. Now I have to find a way that I can play it in a square with black background


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 11, 2008)

It plays fine on my BENQ 22" Widescreen yo


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 11, 2008)

dont you find it stretched out, the sky moves unproportionally, because the pixels are being streched, then your eyes start to hurt. For NFS Carbon it plays like a dream on my 26" 1900x1280 with my 8800GT, but for BF2 its a nightmare


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2008)

When I use the command for BF2 it looks fine cept the streached textures are like black and messy..


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 12, 2008)

bloodtotal, welcome to 16:10 widescreens.  they're better in every way, except BF2 only supports 16:9 resolutions.  If you're using ATI {which I know you're not, just saying to be mean} there is an option to make black bars to create the proper resolution.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 15, 2008)

> bloodtotal, welcome to 16:10 widescreens. they're better in every way, except BF2 only supports 16:9 resolutions. If you're using ATI {which I know you're not, just saying to be mean} there is an option to make black bars to create the proper resolution.



my 8800GT can take your 2900XT any day


----------



## xXxJiggabobxXx (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll get together for a conquest game on a map with helis but infantry.. = NAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## pt (Jan 15, 2008)

just finishing pwning in karkand with the M95, i love snipers in a server modded for 1 shot 1 kill


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am very annoyed with this bloody PnkbustrA.exe and the B one I keep getting kicked off I have tried pbsvc that wont fix it what is wrong? PnkbustrB.exe wont start when bf2 starts???


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 26, 2008)

go to punkbuster.com and download the installer.  it updates the game for you in a little window that opens up afterwards.  just add your games to the list and press "check for updates".  this happens to me every update in COD4


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 26, 2008)

Can I join?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 31, 2008)

was busy with studying so I was gone for a while



> Can I join?



sure, just give me your BF2 name

dam I wish there was a way for people to connect in the game, how could they not add that


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2008)

BloodTotal said:


> was busy with studying so I was gone for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause theres Xfire.. I dont understand why all PC gamers dont have it :shadedshu


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 2, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> go to punkbuster.com and download the installer.  it updates the game for you in a little window that opens up afterwards.  just add your games to the list and press "check for updates".  this happens to me every update in COD4



I have to fix it everytime I want to play the game online!!! Bloody annoying.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 3, 2008)

BloodTotal said:


> was busy with studying so I was gone for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3991

http://bf2tracker.com/bf2_userprofile.php?bf2id=119946366


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone had this? corrupted file/memory [84011] kicked from Punkbuster.... If its not kicking me for PunkbstrA or B its kicking me for this. I have reinstalled the game and all. Has latest patch applied. Should 
I re install it again? I ran memtest got errors with memory. Have tuned my O/C better and now not getting the error.


----------



## GLD (Feb 17, 2008)

Playing BF2 tonight. Finally put it all back on the new rig. I have been liking the no vehicle servers lately. Anyone else up for some BF2 tonight?


----------

